# help with an ID of a snake.



## Drew_gyz (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi All, 

does anyone know what this little baby is?

it was found today in bald hills, brisbane, qld at a friends house.

he has a very small child, should he be worried about its brothers and sisters?

- - - Updated - - -

I personally think its an eastern tiger but i'm no expert.


----------



## R.Pilgrim (Jan 3, 2014)

Keelback


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Keelback was the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## 12-08-67 (Jan 3, 2014)

keelback and rough scales are two of the easiest snakes to get wrong - one being very venomous


----------



## jase75 (Jan 3, 2014)

This one is a Keelback. Completely harmless and great to have around as it is able to eat Cane Toads.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 3, 2014)

It is indeed a young Keelback – keeled scales on dorsum; loreal scale present between nasal and pre-ocular scales; upper labial scales edged with black outline; jawline curves upwards at rear; front of snout is curved rather than blunt; bands of dark scales are irregular, being diagonal in places; flecked with pale scales. 

As *12-08-67* pointed out, they are look very like the Rough-scaled Snake, which also has keeled scales, dark bands and similar ground colour and occupies the same sort of habitat. So for safety sake, don’t make any assumptions about ID, especially when in the field and moving.

Blue


----------

